# Lily pipes



## willzs (12 Jan 2016)

So after looking on Google and not finding what I want I thought I'd ask on here. I'm after a lily pipe for my tank but it needs to come in at the back corner of my tank and then I want it to run along the side of the tank so the output is close to the front. Hope that makes sense and can anyone help me with it?


----------



## Paulus (12 Jan 2016)

something like this but than with a lily pipe output?


----------



## willzs (12 Jan 2016)

Paulus said:


> something like this but than with a lily pipe output?
> 
> View attachment 80107


Yea like that but with a lily pipe. I'm guessing that plumbs in at the back of your tank?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2016)

Hi Willzs The Lilly pipe will be at the wrong angel if you place it along the back its designed to hang over the side.

Why not just use a clear plastic spray bar


----------



## xim (12 Jan 2016)

Have you looked at Eheim's flowpipe and Dennerle's Lily Pipe for Scaper's Flow?


----------



## alto (12 Jan 2016)

I doubt you'll be able to provide "good" flow using a single lily on a 4 x 2 x 2 tank

When using these "concentrated"  outlets, design is everything - look at video of how flow differs between lily vs violet vs poppy ... there are various manufacturers on these now, some miss the mark on function


----------



## willzs (12 Jan 2016)

alto said:


> I doubt you'll be able to provide "good" flow using a single lily on a 4 x 2 x 2 tank
> 
> When using these "concentrated"  outlets, design is everything - look at video of how flow differs between lily vs violet vs poppy ... there are various manufacturers on these now, some miss the mark on function



I've got 2 filters so am planning on having a circular flow around the tank from them. Thats why I wasn't planning on using spraybars and want 2 lily pipes but only have access at the rear of the tank.


----------



## Chris Jackson (12 Jan 2016)

Lilly pipes soften the output from a standard pipe, so as you have a large tank I suggest you just use normal straight output pipes without any kind of "lilly" at opposite corners, not as pretty perhaps but it'll work fine, has done for years for me.


----------



## willzs (12 Jan 2016)

Chris Jackson said:


> Lilly pipes soften the output from a standard pipe, so as you have a large tank I suggest you just use normal straight output pipes without any kind of "lilly" at opposite corners, not as pretty perhaps but it'll work fine, has done for years for me.


Might try it that way for now then but see if I can hide it a bit


----------



## PARAGUAY (13 Jan 2016)

@chris. On my inflow its at the back of the tank I have prev. used spray bar but now prefer the flow coming straight out it seems to distribute co2 better from the diffuser,however it's a bit fierce and bashes the stems at back a little would you think lily pipe in this situation?Looking at those in xim s example


----------



## Chris Jackson (13 Jan 2016)

Yes might be better. I turn mine so it blows more along the back glass and less directly at the stems


----------



## PARAGUAY (14 Jan 2016)

Thanks Chris seems to be better co2 doesn't seem affected,Hygro not getting bashed ,will do while purchase suitable lily pipe


----------

